# Uber to have a $100-MILLION Night



## John W (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
Glad to know... Travis won't go hungry..


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

that's a good sign for uberLA drivers!!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Los Angeles made the most money, thought it would be nyc, everybody has a car in LA, Nyc, not so much especially in Manhattan.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

It's good to know that LA is a bigfest uber maket


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

people in la are nowadays very aware of DUIs and the many death-related DUIs that pepper news stories more often nowadays as well; also, checkpoints are the stories of our lives, so driving their own cars has become tricky and not worth it.

Additionally, LA is more sprawling than NYC, and have less access to public transportation than do New Yorkers.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*And the busy hours 12 to 3 am, that's been my experience, it's really nothing special, than all hell breaks loose 12 -3.
But how much can you make in three good hour's? *


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberOne said:


> people in la are nowadays very aware of DUIs and the many death-related DUIs that pepper news stories more often nowadays as well; also, checkpoints are the stories of our lives, so driving their own cars has become tricky and not worth it.
> 
> Additionally, LA is more sprawling than NYC, and have less access to public transportation than do New Yorkers.


Yes, you're absolutely correct.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

my bet is that you'll make more than $200.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I mean.. someone's gotta go home with the news headlining $400 ride for sure.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberOne said:


> my bet is that you'll make more than $200.


You know something, I used to make $200 on a good Saturday night driving a cab 20 year's ago, no BS. For myself, after lease and gas money.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

man, that does sound like the good 'ol days.. and to think we can only make this amount on major nights like new year's..

but since people were making nearly 1k on Halloween (working a full shift), we can be sure NYE will be just as great, if not better.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Ill be doing those 300 - 500 dollars rides!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm sure uberlux will easily make a lot of money, since they have 30 minimum rides and 5/mile rates.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> *And the busy hours 12 to 3 am, that's been my experience, it's really nothing special, than all hell breaks loose 12 -3.
> But how much can you make in three good hour's? *


$200 and much more if x surges higher than 3 x. Lyft just sent an email saying it could be a 400% (which I think is 5x on Uber x) NYE. I guess they aren't planning on limiting the surge to 200% as usual.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberOne said:


> man, that does sound like the good 'ol days.. and to think we can only make this amount on major nights like new year's..
> 
> but since people were making nearly 1k on Halloween (working a full shift), we can be sure NYE will be just as great, if not better.


How can you make a grand on Halloween, if every ride is 4X surge ?? I didn't work Halloween so I don't know.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

We are ric


John W said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> Glad to know... Travis won't go hungry..


We are rich
We are rich
We are rich
We are rich
We are rich
We are rich
God bless america and god bless uber


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

If it's as crazy as the predictions, those of us who have the option to drive multiple platforms are really going to have to pay attention to the surge rates for the various platforms. Could be a bit of juggling act..... I'm guessing part of this may just be hype. Hopefully not but I'm a little cynical....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I did $400.00 every Saturday under the old rates.... I doubt I will make $300.00 NYE with all the drivers that will be online.... IF it surges.

Every driver will be online, thousands of them.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> How can you make a grand on Halloween, if every ride is 4X surge ?? I didn't work Halloween so I don't know.


Every platform went to 5x on Halloween in LA and stayed there for hours. If someone drove from 11pm until 4am on a 5x they could easily do this. There were Plus rides well over $200 a pop for relatively short distances. But it was raining and people were stuck outside in WEHO so many were willing to pay at the time. I doubt people will be that desperate on New Years Eve.

Halloween was insane. Think what it world be like if there was a huge natural disaster. That's what it was like. I had a passenger on the phone who was hard to get to because of the traffic crying and begging me not to cancel the ride and it was at 5x. That's how bad it was....


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I did $400.00 every Saturday under the old rates.... I doubt I will make $300.00 NYE with all the drivers that will be online.... IF it surges.
> 
> Every driver will be online, thousands of them.


Very true!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Every platform went to 5x on Halloween in LA and stayed there for hours. If someone drove from 11pm until 4am on a 5x they could easily do this. There were Plus rides well over $200 a pop for relatively short distances. But it was raining and people were stuck outside in WEHO so many were willing to pay at the time. I doubt people will be that desperate on New Years Eve.
> 
> Halloween was insane. Think what it world be like if there was a huge natural disaster. That's what it was like. I had a passenger on the phone who was hard to get to because of the traffic crying and begging me not to cancel the ride and it was at 5x. That's how bad it was....


That's the way NYC was driving a cab during a black out, people were like, please, please take me.
But $200 a ride for a short distance, wow.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's the way NYC was driving a cab during a black out, people were like, please, please take me.


I lived in NYC then. I remember.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Keep your panties dry. I see a big letdown in your future.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I did $400.00 every Saturday under the old rates.... I doubt I will make $300.00 NYE with all the drivers that will be online.... IF it surges.
> 
> Every driver will be online, thousands of them.


yes bro.. anything between $400 and even sometimes $600 with old fare and some luck on a Saturday night..


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Every platform went to 5x on Halloween in LA and stayed there for hours. If someone drove from 11pm until 4am on a 5x they could easily do this. There were Plus rides well over $200 a pop for relatively short distances. But it was raining and people were stuck outside in WEHO so many were willing to pay at the time. I doubt people will be that desperate on New Years Eve.
> 
> Halloween was insane. Think what it world be like if there was a huge natural disaster. That's what it was like. I had a passenger on the phone who was hard to get to because of the traffic crying and begging me not to cancel the ride and it was at 5x. That's how bad it was....


On Thursday, the temperature is expected to dip below 40 in the early morning, so that will definitely drive up demand (I mean, I've had pax going a couple of blocks due to 55F weather).


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You know something, I used to make $200 on a good Saturday night driving a cab 20 year's ago, no BS. For myself, after lease and gas money.


Now though, you get something much better than a measly $200. You get the satisfaction of knowing you're making a greedy, sleazy, abusive, and exploitative company even richer! You're helping to make very wealthy people, people that couldn't care less if your children die of starvation, even wealthier. How can you put a price on that?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Keep your panties dry. I see a big letdown in your future.


Yippie! I made $200 NYE, plus another $800 for the rest of the year. Uber, I love you.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yippie! I made $200 NYE, plus another $800 for the rest of the year. Uber, I love you.


You're from Petticoat Junction I loved that show as a kid.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberOne said:


> On Thursday, the temperature is expected to dip below 40 in the early morning, so that will definitely drive up demand (I mean, I've had pax going a couple of blocks due to 55F weather).


Dip *below* 40?? Pay for a ride because 55 degrees is too cold to walk in? Is everyone in California crazy?  I'm just kidding, I know there's probably a few that aren't.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You're from Petticoat Junction I loved that show as a kid.
> View attachment 3168


Yeah, I run a little hotel called The Shady Rest at the junction....Petticoat Junction.

AND NO ****IN' UBERS IN PETTICOAT JUNCTION!

There was a Goober once, but he was just visiting from Mayberry.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Now though, you get something much better than a measly $200. You get the satisfaction of knowing you're making a greedy, sleazy, abusive, and exploitative company even richer! You're helping to make very wealthy people, people that couldn't care less if your children die of starvation, even wealthier. How can you put a price on that?


How is Uber different than any other company in the US? I'm not saying its right but this seems to be standard business practice these days. Unfortunately, Wall Street loves a bad job market where people are desperate enough to work for cheap and at exploitative rates... profits sore. I think one reason why the stock market has been doing so well - labor costs are dramatically down. It's not just TNC companies.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Interesting article re: NJ proposed legislation covering ride share companies.

http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ss...from_nj_lawmakers.html#incart_related_stories


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Dip *below* 40?? Pay for a ride because 55 degrees is too cold to walk in? Is everyone in California crazy?  I'm just kidding, I know there's probably a few that aren't.


People seem to drink a lot more when its cold too... :-(


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> How is Uber different than any other company in the US? I'm not saying its right but this seems to be standard business practice these days. Unfortunately, Wall Street loves a bad job market where people are desperate enough to work for cheap and at exploitative rates... profits sore. I think one reason why the stock market has been doing so well - labor costs are dramatically down. It's not just TNC companies.


Most jobs you can make a living doing, especially if you do ~70 hours/week, and it doesn't cost you a vehicle.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Most jobs you can make a living doing, especially if you do ~70 hours/week, and it doesn't cost you a vehicle.


People who can find those jobs should most definitely not be driving ride share for the money! That's just financially stupid unless they need the flexibility driving provides and/or just love it.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Most jobs you can make a living doing, especially if you do ~70 hours/week, and it doesn't cost you a vehicle.


For me, I have a full time job and drive part time. I already had a car, the one I use, and will always need a car regardless. It's a good gig for me. Very easy way to make some extra money and I really enjoy it most days but I love driving and meeting new people.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> For me, I have a full time job and drive part time. I already had a car, the one I use, and will always need a car regardless. It's a good gig for me. Very easy way to make some extra money and I really enjoy it most days but I love driving and meeting new people.


Actually, I like the job for the same reasons you mention. I was trying to do it as a solo gig though. It's not good for that. At least not for me, in this market, with the current rates. Maybe that will change. It almost has to.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> For me, I have a full time job and drive part time. I already had a car, the one I use, and will always need a car regardless. It's a good gig for me. Very easy way to make some extra money and I really enjoy it most days but I love driving and meeting new people.


Is easy for us make some extra money, got fun, break the law meet drunk, cheap, frugal, disgusted, cinic, shameless, corrupt, arrogant, demanding, selfish people, make travis and his team more wealthy, work like slave and turn the taxi industry ridiculouly cheap
Nice job


----------

